# Determining Moisture Level



## Foot Patrol (Jan 12, 2014)

Today I purchased a moisture meter so that I can check my wood that will need to be sent out for stabilizing. I wanted to check out its function tonight on a green Mesquite burl Chris and I cut up some months ago to see what the moisture level is now. I expected it to still be high as mesquite still in large blocks. I am looking at getting a fence for my Delta 14 and start cutting 1 1/2 square blocks.

If I probe the ends where I have cover it with anchorseal, the readings tend to be 18-19% range. If I probe the sides of the wood where they have been exposed to air and no anchorseal I am getting high single digit readings. So my question is where should I be probing? Is the moisture in the anchorseal causing bad readings?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 12, 2014)

To get the most accurate reading for a piece of wood it's best to crosscut it and read the middle, center. This is often not possible, so getting as close to it as possible is all you can do. Do not however expect to get accurate readings through AS or any other medium which comes into contact with the wood, other than the wood itself. .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks Kevin. That helps.


----------

